# Walgreens Sally



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I have that one and keep meaning to do this... it looks SOO much better!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just moved her outta storage today & thought "I hate this fake plastic hair!!"

I won't do it this year but I'll do it eventually, great idea.

Has anyone seen the Oogie Boogie this year? His body is a printed polyester sack which looks horrible. Not sure why they didn't just use burlap, you'd think it'd be cheaper, but when I saw him I thought "I'd be buying this JUST for the head & I'm just not going to do that right now."

Because I'd have to take that stupid printed sack off it & use some burlap to make a decent body instead.

I know they do many things just to keep the price down, but I'd rather pay $30 for something that looks good I don't have alter instead of spending $15 & a week of my time making it look better.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep, just another project I want to do! @CzarinaKatarina, she looks great!! Interesting choice to go with two tones of red.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks great...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i did the same thing to mine when i got here a few years ago so much better


----------

